# What's the deal with Inn at Silver Creek?



## JudyS (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a timeshare ownership (MROP) that allows me to select from a variety of different resorts.  I have an Inn at Silver Creek week booked (among others -- I own several MROP contracts) and was thinking of renting it out on eBay.  However, I see that reviews for this resort on Trip Adviser are *extremely* mixed, and there are no recent reviews on TUG.  I don't want to rent something out if the renter is likely to be unhappy. 

The negative reviews on Trip Adviser generally focus on the following issues: non-smoking policy not enforced, older physical plant with hit-or-miss maintenance, and young people parting loudly late at night.  On the other hand, a lot of recent reviewers on Trip Adviser seemed to love the resort. 

Some of the Trip Adviser reviews say that the resort has recently changed management, and that conditions at the resort have improved.  However, some of the negative reviews are quite recent.  So, I'm not sure how the resort is these days.  (I've never been there.)

Has anyone been to this resort lately, or know what's up with it?


----------



## skimble (Nov 14, 2008)

A little hear-say for you....
I have a friend who owns there...
Apparently, the resort was going downhill fast with units being rented out like apartments just to get money going into the HOA.  
RCI Points has taken over the management of the resort, and they're doing some things to revitalize the place.  
They've told the owners what their weeks are worth-- nothing-- in trade value.  In fact, I believe they said they won't even accept weeks deposits anymore.  But their timeshare ownership can be renewed by purchasing a Points conversion.  And, RCI sounds like they plan to be generous with the points for those who choose to purchase this.


----------



## JudyS (Nov 14, 2008)

skimble said:


> A little hear-say for you....
> I have a friend who owns there...
> Apparently, the resort was going downhill fast with units being rented out like apartments just to get money going into the HOA.
> RCI Points has taken over the management of the resort, and they're doing some things to revitalize the place.
> They've told the owners what their weeks are worth-- nothing-- in trade value.  In fact, I believe they said they won't even accept weeks deposits anymore.  But their timeshare ownership can be renewed by purchasing a Points conversion.  And, RCI sounds like they plan to be generous with the points for those who choose to purchase this.


Thanks for the info.

I don't get the part about RCI Points managing the resort, though.  I don't believe that RCI ever gets into actual management of resorts.  Also, in regards to people's timeshare ownership being renewed by buying RCI Points, generally one only needs to renew one's timeshare ownership if one owns a RTU timeshare. I think Inn at Silver Creek is deeded, not RTU.

As for weeks not being accepted for RCI deposits, I'll have to ask VRI about that -- they manage the inventory that is owned by MROP (but they don't manage the resort as a whole.) It may be the case that the weeks have very little trade value, but it also sounds as if the current management may be using scare tactics in order to sell expensive RCI Points conversions.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 14, 2008)

.....sorry, I may have responded thinking of a different resort.  Where is the Inn at Silver Creek located?

Thanks,

Marty


----------



## chellej (Nov 14, 2008)

skimble said:


> A little hear-say for you....
> I have a friend who owns there...
> Apparently, the resort was going downhill fast with units being rented out like apartments just to get money going into the HOA.
> RCI Points has taken over the management of the resort, and they're doing some things to revitalize the place.
> They've told the owners what their weeks are worth-- nothing-- in trade value.  In fact, I believe they said they won't even accept weeks deposits anymore.  But their timeshare ownership can be renewed by purchasing a Points conversion.  And, RCI sounds like they plan to be generous with the points for those who choose to purchase this.



I am an owner and believe some of this information is incorrect.  Almost 50 % of the units were purchased by one couple and they now serve on the board.  Things indeed were going downhill and they were renting out the units like apartments.  A new management company, Alderwood out of California is now managing the resort.  Hopefully they will resolve some of the former problems.  RCI points was offered as an option 2-3 years ago and there has been nothing since.  I no longer have an RCI membership so do not know if RCI accepts"weeks" or not.  You can still deposit with II, TPI or DAE.

In the past prime ski weeks - xmas and Spring break and prime summer weeks traded extremely well in RCI. It sounds like your friend went to a points sales meeting and got suckered into all the lies they tell


----------



## JudyS (Dec 12, 2008)

Chellej, thanks for the information!  (And sorry for the slow response.)  I just sent you an email about this resort.


----------

